# Gluten free



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a question for you all- should I avoid Gluten even if my celiac test came back negative?

Hoping that no Gluten helps my IBS.

Thanks


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

How was celiac ruled out? Did you have biopsies taken? If so, how many, and was at least one of the biopsies from the duodenal bulb? I ask because sometimes biopsies will come back negative for celiac even though the person actually has it - this is because damage may not be uniform throughout the intestines (so it could be missed if not enough biopsies were taken or if they weren't taken from several different locations).

If you don't have celiac, going gluten free may or may not help - it really depends on your individual "triggers". People can still be sensitive to gluten, even if they don't have celiac. There are also many other possible "triggers" - just about any food or food chemical can be a "trigger" (even "healthy" foods). One of the best ways to identify your individual "triggers" is with a blood test (the one that I use with my clients is called the Mediator Release Test).


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Hi I dont think the consultant took a biopsie to check for celiac. I had two diff blood tests- both came back negative. I more worried about being gluten intolerant than having celiac disease.

I had a food intolerance test and it showed up gluten,wheat,rye and barley. Im not sure if i should take this test as gospel as I dont know how accurate it is.

http://www.synergyhealthcareni.com/complementary-therapies/food-intolerance-testing/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well wheat can be a problem from the starch rather than only from the gluten so a lot of people feel better when they don't eat wheat starch. If that is the issue you don't have to be as fanatic about every last food additive, just cut out the obvious sources.

Usually if the blood tests are negative they won't find it on biopsy, these tests are more likely to throw a false positive so need to be confirmed than have a lot of false negatives.

Eliminating wheat is part of the low fodmap diet which removes all the gas sources in the diet, not just one, and this diet does tend to help a fair number of people.

So it could be helpful, but you won't know unless you try it out.


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

isthereanyhope said:


> Hi I dont think the consultant took a biopsie to check for celiac. I had two diff blood tests- both came back negative. I more worried about being gluten intolerant than having celiac disease.
> 
> I had a food intolerance test and it showed up gluten,wheat,rye and barley. Im not sure if i should take this test as gospel as I dont know how accurate it is.
> 
> http://www.synergyhealthcareni.com/complementary-therapies/food-intolerance-testing/


Interesting, I took a quick glance at the website you provided - I'm not exactly sure how accurate that type of testing would be (since it just involves electrodes/probes and no blood is involved?). MRT (the test that I use with clients) is VERY accurate and reliable (94.5% sensitivity, 91.7% specificity, and consistently over 90% split sample reproducibility) and I know of at least one study (more studies are currently underway) where MRT and LEAP (the dietary protocol that goes along with MRT) have improved IBS symptoms AND global symptoms (global symptoms are the other symptoms that may be present, such as anxiety, depression, "brain fog", forgetfulness, weight fluctuations, etc.). You could try a diet such as low FODMAP to see how you do with it, but you may find the diet to be overly restrictive and you still may not get symptom relief (there may be some foods that the diet has you eliminate do not cause you issues and there may be other foods outside of the ones listed that still cause reactions). Since reactions to foods vary from person to person, going on a "one-size-fits-all" diet may not work for you.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your replies- Lowfodmap seems to be the way to go. Ive spoke to a few people about IBS and they have said to cut out all sugar for 4 weeks.

They say I probably have Candida. Ive no idea if this even exists- Ive tried a sugar free diet and managed 3 weeks- im not sure if I should go back onto it again or now- its super hard to do!


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

I meant to ask what is the MRT test?


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

isthereanyhope said:


> I meant to ask what is the MRT test?


The Mediator Release Test (MRT) is a blood tests that measures the level of reactivity in white blood cells when different foods and chemicals are introduced (it measures responses to 150 different foods/chemicals), so it basically tells you which foods/chemicals give you issues/symptoms. Here's more info about food sensitivities and MRT - https://www.getwellified.com/services/leap.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Is this a bit like an IGG food test? 
Where can I get this done? I live in the UK


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

What improvements did you notice whilst on sugar free?
If you had huge improvement in symptoms than I would say stay off it.

If you get back on to it, your body will become addicted to it again. Sugar is like a drug...you don't need it to survive. The only reason that it is in all commercial products is because you get addicted and buy more= more sales!


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

isthereanyhope said:


> Is this a bit like an IGG food test?
> Where can I get this done? I live in the UK


MRT is different than IgG testing - IgG testing is basically a useless test for the purpose of identifying food-related illnesses. IgG is typically elevated when food is present, regardless of whether that food causes a reaction or not. There are studies that prove the ineffectiveness of IgG testing in the identification of food sensitivities - https://www.getwellified.com/108-mrt-vs-igg. IgG is an antibody and it can be involved in a certain type of mechanism (mechanisms facilitate the release of chemical mediators from white blood cells - the release of mediators is what causes symptoms) - the problem is there are typically more than one type of antibody involved in reactions or there may be completely different mechanisms involved that don't involve antibodies. By just looking at IgG, you are not seeing the whole picture (and as I stated earlier, IgG may be elevated just because food was present). MRT, on the other hand, looks at the end result of all these different reactions, regardless of the mechanisms involved; it measures whether the white blood cells released mediators and how much was released, so it can tell you the degree of reactivity (which foods caused a small reaction, which ones caused a larger reaction, etc.). This is important info to know since food sensitivities are dose-dependent (you may not experience a reaction at smaller doses, but you may at larger doses) - MRT can help you determine how much of the food you can tolerate, so you'll know which foods you should avoid, which ones to limit portions and/or frequency of, etc.. I hope that wasn't too confusing.

As far as MRT testing, the only lab in Europe that performs the test is located in Poland - as long as your blood can be shipped to the lab in Poland overnight, you should be able to get MRT testing done. (There are currently only 2 labs in the world that perform MRT - the other lab is located in Florida, USA. In the States, we typically get blood drawn at a local hospital lab or doctor's office and have the blood shipped via FedEx to the lab in Florida.)


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Shaylu said:


> What improvements did you notice whilst on sugar free?
> If you had huge improvement in symptoms than I would say stay off it.
> 
> If you get back on to it, your body will become addicted to it again. Sugar is like a drug...you don't need it to survive. The only reason that it is in all commercial products is because you get addicted and buy more= more sales!


Hi I lost weight on the sugar free diet. I didnt feel like I was cured inside but my girlfriend said I looked less bloated.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Mandynic said:


> MRT is different than IgG testing - IgG testing is basically a useless test for the purpose of identifying food-related illnesses. IgG is typically elevated when food is present, regardless of whether that food causes a reaction or not. There are studies that prove the ineffectiveness of IgG testing in the identification of food sensitivities - https://www.getwellified.com/108-mrt-vs-igg. IgG is an antibody and it can be involved in a certain type of mechanism (mechanisms facilitate the release of chemical mediators from white blood cells - the release of mediators is what causes symptoms) - the problem is there are typically more than one type of antibody involved in reactions or there may be completely different mechanisms involved that don't involve antibodies. By just looking at IgG, you are not seeing the whole picture (and as I stated earlier, IgG may be elevated just because food was present). MRT, on the other hand, looks at the end result of all these different reactions, regardless of the mechanisms involved; it measures whether the white blood cells released mediators and how much was released, so it can tell you the degree of reactivity (which foods caused a small reaction, which ones caused a larger reaction, etc.). This is important info to know since food sensitivities are dose-dependent (you may not experience a reaction at smaller doses, but you may at larger doses) - MRT can help you determine how much of the food you can tolerate, so you'll know which foods you should avoid, which ones to limit portions and/or frequency of, etc.. I hope that wasn't too confusing.
> 
> As far as MRT testing, the only lab in Europe that performs the test is located in Poland - as long as your blood can be shipped to the lab in Poland overnight, you should be able to get MRT testing done. (There are currently only 2 labs in the world that perform MRT - the other lab is located in Florida, USA. In the States, we typically get blood drawn at a local hospital lab or doctor's office and have the blood shipped via FedEx to the lab in Florida.)


Thanks for the reply. Is the MRT test expensive? Sounds like it could be. Have you had the test done before?


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

I have not had the test done yet, but my husband and I plan to get tested soon (the test will be more out of curiosity for us than anything as we don't have severe symptoms). I order the test for my clients (I get a discount since I'm a dietitian and Certified LEAP Therapist) - the discounted price is not bad, but I'm not sure if prices differ for the lab in Poland (the lab discourages anyone from posting prices online, so I can't give you any more specifics about pricing on here). Anyone who gets the test done is also highly advised to work with a Certified LEAP Therapist (CLT) for the best possible outcomes. CLTs have the necessary training to translate the results into an individualized nutrition plan, which the CLT also tailors based on the client's medical conditions and personal preferences. CLTs also play "detective" if symptoms aren't resolving as they should - often there are hidden sources of reactive foods/chemicals in various things, including meds/supplements or even cleaning products and personal care items.


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

I had all the tests for Celiac and they were negative, but I do watch the intake anyway, seems to help.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Personally, my IBS-D gets much worse if I try to cut out wheat. Eating plenty of plain starches is best for me. It's different for everyone though. You could try it for a week and see how you get on.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have enjoyed learning all the different words they use for Gluten in ingrediants. GLUTEN seems to be in everything that you don't grow yourself. LOL!


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Back to square one again- still not better. 
Really dont know what to eat or not these days. 
Been trying to stay of gluten but its in everything.
So fed up!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally the problem in wheat isn't the gluten it is the fructans (starches).

While the low fodmap approach removes wheat it also removes all the other fermentables and that gas is bothersome no matter what it comes from.

Also food is not the one and only thing that causes symptoms in IBS so you may be one that needs something other than diet to control symptoms.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Ive been doing a hypnosis program everyday. It helps my head so to speak..i defo know the problem is food. As somebody said to me 
Food+Mood=IBS. 
My trouble is food :-(


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if every single diet gives you the exact same problems then it can be more a problem of how your body responds to the ACT of eating rather than which food you fed it.

If you get the same symptoms with every diet (and I'd do low Fodmap rather than just a general gluten free to test if gas from food is even one of your issues) then it isn't the food. Sometimes is it more how you eat (do you eat 5 small meals a day or a couple of large ones) than which foods are in the meals. Or just overall amount of fat in the meal.

I had the exact same symptoms no matter what the meal was because I over-reacted to the ACT of eating.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The thing is, everyone seems to respond differently to different diets - some are helped with FODMAPS, others by elimination of various triggers - but then is it really IBS - or a food intolerance or allergy, etc.?? It is good to try different diets, etc. if you feel it will help you - and if it does then that is wonderful. I was on many diets, and even down to crackers and water at one point- nothing helped. Some folks create an automatic trigger with certain foods because the 'brain' in the gut and the brain in the head 'remembers' having an IBS attack after eating a certain food - it is not the food itself but the association with that food. We know that because sometimes folks have eaten the so called forbidden trigger food unknowingly, and nothing happens, - or sometimes it does, sometimes not... that is where the hypnotherapy can be helpful, in breaking that brain-gut trigger thing - and you can still do this alongside any diet if you feel the need, but at some point, even the 'diet' can become part of the problem if it is a constant reminder you 'have' IBS. I am not talking about gluten intolerance, etc. I just know for my own case, it was not specifically about the food, because now I can eat things that before the hypno would always set me off with an attack. Hope that helps...


----------

